#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Interactive site for learning the Thai

## dether

Does anyone know a cool web portal for learning the Thai language? I mean interactive language learning, something like the BBC learns English, where I exercise, videos, a little theory. Is there such a thing speaking of the Thai language? If anyone knows of such a page, I'd be grateful for share up in response.

----------


## toddaniels

There is a site called "teachthai" which isn't bad (especially for something developed by the thais).  It was designed by the Department of Non-Formal Education in cooperation with the Ministry of Education as a tool which children of Thai nationals living overseas could learn to read thai.  

Once you make a user name you can use the site all you want. I used it way back when I was teaching myself to read Thai.
Here's the link;
Teach Thai dot com

There's also  thai-language dot com, women learn thai dot com.  All of those sites have resources, lessons, etc where you can begin to learn.  Google around using "Free Learn Thai resources" and I'm sure you'll find more..

Now believe me, NOTHING will take the place of going to a thai language school.. I've found it's the structured environment which makes people buckle down and at least pretend they're learning thai. Going it alone takes a lot of dedication, takes you setting aside blocks of time when you're going to study, etc.  I know it can be done, because I did it that way, but it certainly ain't for everyone..

Good Luck,

----------


## laosTraveller

> Now believe me, NOTHING will take the place of going to a thai language school.. I've found it's the structured environment which makes people buckle down and at least pretend they're learning thai. Going it alone takes a lot of dedication, takes you setting aside blocks of time when you're going to study, etc.  I know it can be done, because I did it that way, but it certainly ain't for everyone..


I like AUA in Bangkok, because they have a very dedicated staff and long time experience. You may also want to supplement with English subbed Thai Lakorns. It has worked wonders for me.

----------


## toddaniels

I believe AUA is a good place to improve your comprehension of thai spoken at-speed by thaiz; IF you already have a marginal baseline thai vocab..

There are drawbacks to their "passive listening" classes (they call it ALG; automatic language growth).. Even though the course material and the classes repeat several times a day, all week, there are no vocabulary sheets.You can't ask questions in class, in fact you're discouraged from even speaking a word of thai.There is also an up-side too.It's cheap as chips if you buy blocks of hours.The thai teachers act, mime out what they're doing well enough with the props they have so that you can guess the conversation.I won't weigh in on the dedication of the staff or their experience; because I never saw any of them actually teach thai like it's taught everywhere else. 

They're good actors, they know the material, and that's all I'm gonna say about that..  :mid:

----------


## barrylad66

as rick mentioned women learning thai (a few men too) :Smile:  has lots of resources to get you started. just root around the site and you will find stacks of resources to download...

good luck :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

IF you google "Free Thai learning Resources" you'll get several things you can subscribe to via email, and have mini-lessons every day. 

There's plenty of free stuff out there in internet land, because that's how I taught myself to read thai..

You just gotta weed thru it, find what works for you and focus on that.

You Tube is another good source because many schools offer "lessons" which are exactly what they teach in class. 

AUA has a TON of their stuff on there.

Good Luck

----------


## marybelleaustins

Recently ive seen this youtube video learn thai from a white guy.. just sharing, you might find it useful.

----------

